

'A weapon of mass destruction was found in the U.S.' - jamesbressi
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1356645/A-weapon-mass-destruction-U-S--Shock-confession-Customs-officer.html?ITO=1490

======
jamesbressi
Of course I had to come across this on a foreign news site and then several
others. Did anyone else miss this interview? I watch and read several news
sources everyday and didn't see this.

The idea for the interview seemed to have stemmed from a report that was in
the Wikileaks cables leak.

I know this isn't real "hacker news", but as many in the community are in CA,
it may be of interest.

